# OLD STYLE CAR CLUB MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW MAY 25TH



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

* Old Style car club doing it again....That's right.......... ............. 6th Annual Memorial Weekend Car Show !!!!!! Mark the date, it's BACK ...May 25, 2014 ...Willmore Elementary ............... 7122 Maple St. Westminster, CA flyer coming soon........ *


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey everybody, This upcoming car show will be dedicated to my brother, my buddy, my friend, Mr Leo Lopez. RIP Leo, you will be missed by all of us. Thank you from me, and all our members from Old Style CC.


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

to the top old style in the house


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

Lets do it my raza. Need venders, call me 714 296 9065​


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

U guys need a Dj?


----------



## kwik003 (Feb 4, 2014)

It is great time for show of old car club. I was waiting for long time this club show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is always a good show. Last year it was packed and the after party started at the end of the show. People were dancing until waaaaay after it was all over.....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This is always a good show. Last year it was packed and the after party started at the end of the show. People were dancing until waaaaay after it was all over.....:thumbsup:


 ....................Gracias homie:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

kwik003 said:


> It is great time for show of old car club. I was waiting for long time this club show.


.............:h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*To The Top !!!*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the gente...


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

Old Style in da House!!!! Puro Goodtimes at this carshow!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

*OLD STYLES 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW*

OLD STYLE WELCOMES PAST, PRESENT AND FUTURE LOWRIDERS TO OUR ANNUAL MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW SCHEDULED FOR SUNDAY MAY 25TH.............
CAR SHOW WILL BE HELD AT WILLMORE ELEMTARY SCHOOL IN WESTMINSTER

COME JOIN US, BRING YOUR WIVES, KIDS AND CARS FOR A GREAT DAY OF MUSIC, RAFFLES, AND TROPHIES.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Doing it big in 2014 !!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*TTT for OLD STYLE:wave:I'll be there May 25*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Eric ...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top !!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Get those rides ready homies ....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To 
The 
Top


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The


Top


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

*MIDNITE CRUISERS will be there to support Old Style C.C. events*


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

TTT FOR OLD STYLE CAR CLUB FLYERS WELL BE READY SOON


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CLASSICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT .WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR .


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

to the top old style car club


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbsup::facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

Margo Ramirez, Betty Ramirez and Priscilla Valdez..Old Style Women in Da House


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> morning bump



Gracias homie...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> CLASSICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT .WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR .


Right on !


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

mnc47 said:


> *MIDNITE CRUISERS will be there to support Old Style C.C. events*



Get down homie!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The



Top


----------



## Drac795 (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT .........PHARAOHS CRUZIN BY.......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Drac795 said:


> TTT .........PHARAOHS CRUZIN BY.......


Right on Pharaohs !


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The



Top


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Sup Old Style?! Looking good last Sunday! TTT for May 25:thumbsup:


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Eric you are always there for us (Old Style) We will be there to support Roosvelt school :thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To 

The


Top...!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Qvo locos get those rides ready ...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Bumps


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

Sapo the presidents daughter supports old style Michele (Chelsea) Ramirez!!! Go old style.... In the house....:run:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Right on Sapo ...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To





The






Top...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Where u at Old Style ????


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

bristol sound will be there to support for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Joe see you soon thanks for all your support in previous years and hopefully in future years


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

joe bristol said:


> bristol sound will be there to support for sure :thumbsup:


Right on Joe .....Bristol Sounds is the best ....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

QVO


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The




Top


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ready to do this!! Come join Old Style to Honor our Love one's that passed bring pictures etc. to place by cars to honor your departed


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

OLD STYLES 6TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW. HOPE TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS THERE.


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

OLD STYLES 6TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW!!
MAY 25TH AT WILLMORE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL, WESTMINSTER
$25.00 PRE REGISTRATION, $30.00 AT THE DOOR


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The






Top


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

. Lets do it raza:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Saturday bump for a good show


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> Saturday bump for a good show



Right on homie


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

artramirez said:


> OLD STYLES 6TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW!!
> MAY 25TH AT WILLMORE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL, WESTMINSTER
> $25.00 PRE REGISTRATION, $30.00 AT THE DOOR


:thumbsup:BUMP


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The





Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Almost that time ....!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

artramirez said:


> OLD STYLES 6TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW. HOPE TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS THERE.


Flyer !!!


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

How much u guys charging for bikes


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

20''sesamestreet said:


> How much u guys charging for bikes


We don't have judges for the bikes however you can display them for $5.00 bucks .Thanks for the support... We are going to try to have trophies for bikes next year .....V.P Chente


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To









The











Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Almost here ......Get down !!!!!

To




The






Top


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TUESDAY BUMP FOR OLDSTYLE


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> TUESDAY BUMP FOR OLDSTYLE


 :h5:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

save the date see you at your show in may TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To





The






Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Friday bump


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Almost that time Eric ..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Bumps


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To





The







Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Friday bump


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Friday night bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Monday bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*With her skirts !!!*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The 


Top :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Wednesday bump!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

almost here


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

going down this sunday come show support for OLDSTYLE always a great time


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> going down this sunday come show support for OLDSTYLE always a great time


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

RAIDERQUEEN said:


> Ttmft


:h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

to










the











top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*Get those Lowlows ready !!!!*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MID WEEK BUMP


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

BUMP TTT!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

it going down tomarrow OldStyle car show


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

thank you OldStyle for a great show had a goodtime .


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:OLD STYLE


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Cool to see this 65 out today


----------



## jetten (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice show


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you Eric for the pics......


----------

